# SPEED CONTROL WIRING for B4



## cookbook202 (Jun 21, 2010)

My son has a new team accociated B4 buggy.. His new speed controller has 3 wires [ orange, blue and yellow]. His brushed motor has only 2 terminals.. I know 2 wires go to one terminal, but which goes where.. Any help.. Thanks from Florida.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

If you weren't planning on going brushless soon, you could have saved a lot of trouble by going with a brushed motor ESC. 

The ESC should have included instructions for how to wire it to a brushed motor and how to set it for brushed motor as well. If you don't have instructions the website for the ESC manufacturer usually has the instructions for all their ESCs. I know that Tekin and Novak have them available not certain about the others.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

If the speed control is blue, the owner's manual can probably be found here:
http://www.lrp.cc/en/startpage/
*Don't try anything until you find the correct instuctions!* Connecting it wrong or doing thngs in the wrong order could blow up the speed control.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

+1 to previous post. That is the link to LRP. Novak ESCs are usually orange. Tekin black and red.

As stated make certain you have the correct instructions for the exact model of ESC that you have. One solder error here and you could lose the ESC.


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are trying to connect a brushless speed control to a brushed motor, You must first determine if it is one that can do ether or... If it is then you have to switch the profile of the controller to brushed mode.. then you run a wire from the battery + to the spedo + and on to the + of the motor.. The blue, Orange and yellow wire all go to the - of the motor. If you bought the speedo used and don't have the manual, Get one and read it. There are a lot of things these new spedos can do but do one thing wrong and kiss it good buy... I also agree with an earlier post.. GET A BRUSHLESS MOTOR..
I hope this helps..


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Al Schwarze said:


> ... The blue, Orange and yellow wire all go to the - of the motor. ..


NOT true with LRP speed controls. At least not the older ones.


----------

